# Comment empecher Safari de s'ouvrir tout seul ?



## druss77 (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Au démarrage de mon Mac, Safari s'ouvre automatiquement et j'aimerai stopper ça.

J'ai enlevé le fait qu'il soit navigateur par défaut mais ça n'a rien changé...

J'ai fouillé un peu partout dans safari mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Je suis sûr que c'est facile à faire, mais je ne trouve pas :rose:

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider :love:


----------



## anneee (2 Décembre 2009)

clic droit sur safari dans le dock, option et décocher ouvrir avec la session


----------



## druss77 (2 Décembre 2009)

anneee a dit:


> clic droit sur safari dans le dock, option et décocher ouvrir avec la session


Merci, je teste


----------



## BobbyW@n (25 Janvier 2012)

J'ai exactement le même souci et pourtant rien dans le démarrage de la session et l'option de l'icône dans le dock "ouvrir avec la session" n'est pas coché. 


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*On profite de la remontée du fil pour déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## quark67 (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je suppose que t'es sous Lion, n'est-ce pas ? Il s'agit d'un comportement par défaut de Lion : il réouvre les applications qui étaient ouvertes lors de la dernière fermeture de la session. Une solution est de fermer Safari avant de fermer la session ou d'éteindre l'ordinateur.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2012)

quark67 a dit:


> Une solution est de fermer Safari avant de fermer la session ou d'éteindre l'ordinateur.



Ou de décocher la case qui le demande lors de l'extinction du mac


----------

